# Stopping LR from re-publishing photos?



## scatterbrained (Nov 8, 2011)

So not too long ago I had a hard drive failure with my desktop. I ended up extracting my LR catalog from the drive using my laptop and an adapter.   When I set up my new drive I installed the old catalog as well as merging the catalog from my laptop.  The issue I have is that my photo drive (an e-sata drive) has a different drive number now and LR wants to republish all of the photos I had previously exported to Flickr.  Is there some way I can get LR to not republish the photos without having to remove them from the collection?  This would also be useful when I publish a photo but then decide to go back and change it a bit but don't want it republished.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately LR's own Publish Service doesn't have that 'do not republish' feature. Many of us have made an official request for such a feature, you could always use the link at the top of the page to do likewise.

In the meantime, I believe Jeffrey Friedl's Flickr plugin does have this capability. Might be worth checking it out.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2011)

Scatterbrained, Welcome to the forum. 
Unfortunately the Flickr Plugin that shipps with LR is pretty basic.  It does not have any "bells and whistles".  And right now you need "Bells & Whistles".  Jeffrey Freidl does offer his own version of the Flickr plugin. http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/flickr  With it you can specify what triggers a Flickr republish.  However, I do not think switching to Jeffrey's plugin will solve this problem, but it will give you more flexibility for future Flickr publishing events.

I've had some success manipulating the database that is the backbone of LR's catalog to resolve this very issue.   This would be a non standard approach and one that should only be attempted on the catalog with a duplicate backup (just in case)  If this kind of behind the scenes work interest you, we can pursue it further.  

A question though,  What harm will incur if you go ahead and republish every LR/Flickr photo?


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 8, 2011)

When you go to publish in any Publish service in LR you don't ever have to publish all images indicated to be published by LR. If you Hold Alt/Opt down the Publish button at the bottom of the Left Panel Publish area changes to *Publish Selected*.

With Jeffrey Friedl's Publish Plugins you can also reset previously Published images now marked as Modified back to published using a special menu item under File/Plugin Extras/ FLikr (or SmugMug) Extras!

Don


----------



## scatterbrained (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I guess I'll have to download the Friedl plug-in.


----------

